# Need Advice on How To connect a piece of natural wood to another piece of natural woo



## Nat Branches (Jan 20, 2013)

Greetings,
I am in need of help I want attach smaller real tree branches to a larger tree branch. Basically for the doll house for my niece she wants me to build her a miniature tree for her "back yard" at first I thought no problem but I can't figure out how to cut the branches to conform seamlessly to the trunk, how to and what tools I would need would be a huge help
Thanks


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

trees usually made from pipe cleaners will be instruction somewhere on utube.
johnep


----------



## Nat Branches (Jan 20, 2013)

Maybe a better question is how do I form an as close to seamless union between to natural pieces of wood. It seems likes its a matter of the angle you make the cut on the smaller piece but you have to factor in the natural unevenness of the larger piece of wood. The how to is beyond me.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

I think I'd use a very sharp pocket knife or carving knife if you have one. Make small cuts and test fit often.


----------



## Nat Branches (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you for response. So basically this has to be done branch by branch since the larger surface will always be uneven? 



















This is how far I got before I realized the project was to complex for my simple knowledge of wood working


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Another option might be to carve the end of each smaller branch to a uniform diameter and then drill a corresponding hole in the larger piece of wood and glue it in. I don't know how large of pieces you are working with, but you might be able to use something like a pencil sharpener to size your smaller pieces. The holes for the smaller branches wouldn't have to be exact fits, just tight enough to hold the branch in place while your glue dries.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

You want to make a tree for the back yard to a doll house? So why not use a real tree with the branches. I'm sure you could find one outside to look like a miniature tree.


----------



## Glassnwood (Jan 29, 2012)

MasterBlasterL said:


> Thank you for response. So basically this has to be done branch by branch since the larger surface will always be uneven?
> 
> View attachment 60259
> 
> ...



My bud is into building train stuff. He drills into the base ( trunk) glues in the branch w/ wood glue, then uses Spackle & paint. looks great.:thumbsup:


----------

